# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  История одного человека(со смертью где-то рядом)

## DailyBrokenDream

Меня зовут Клим и я не хочу жить больше.Возможно то что я напишу нелепо,но пожалуйста прочтите.Мне сейчас 29 лет.Моя история началась в 1989 году. Родился я в Москве,район Измайлово. Семья смешанная - отец индус,мать русская(на 100 процентов как принято говорить)На тот момент один из самых типичных спальных районов с депрессивными унылыми многоэтажками и хрущевками,которые бесконечно продолжались вдоль щелковского шоссе от 9-ой парковой до 3-ей парковой. До 2001 года я жил ближе к первомайской улице. Детство было в принципе неплохое - были какие-то ребята во дворе с которыми я общался,ходили друг в другу в гости,играли в приставку. Во дворе среди ребят моего возраста уже были проблемы в общении,пыталсь сделать козлом отпущения за то что плохо играл в футбол и иногда не понимал их шуток. Потом старшие ребята кому было лет на 4-5 больше все время старались как-то жестко задирать нас в целом,проблема в том что в 1999 году вот так обманом заманили обманом за гаражи и там вообщем произошли очень нехорошие вещи. Мне на тот момент было 10 лет. Потом пол-двора узнало о том что произошло,но мне повезло. 

В 2001 моя семья переехала на новое место. Естевственно никто кроме тех ребят и наверно еще нескольких со двора не знал про то что со мной случилось. Это было первое потрясение. В целом общение со всеми давалось с трудом,в любой компании еще тогда я чувствовал себя слабаком,что в школе,что во дворе. Так как я был маленький,я как-то забыл про то что со мной произошло там со старшими ребятами,жил как-то спокойно. Плюс с 5-ого класса я учился в гимназии. Там с друзьями было тоже тяжко. Понимания не было,интересов тоже с одноклассниками. При том что я не был ботаником и мог общаться на разные темы,более крутые ребята как-то не пускали в свой круг. Если в 90х оба родителя работали,деньги были,мы даже ездили в 96-97 в Европу два раза подряд и отлично проводили время в Москве. в 1999 мать занималась младшей сестрой и времени на меня уже не было и с финансами было тяжко. Одежды особо не было,на досуг мне не давали. Иногда были гроши какие-то с экономленных завтраков,на эти деньги мы с другом Мишей который уже умер,царство ему небесное(совершил суицид), ездили в Макдональдс и часто сидели в компьютерных клубах. Часто натыкались на старших ребят,которые ходили стаями по Измайлово и отнимали деньги,ценности. В начале нулевых было очень легко найти проблемы на улице даже если ты гуляешь днем. Так называемая гопота была абсолютно везде - у станций метро,в парках и тд. Уже тогда я понимал насколько в беспомощном состоянии мы оказывались - обычно наезжали всей группой в 5-7 человек,нас обычно было 2 или максимум 3. Самая основная проблема была в том что фамилия у меня была нерусская и имя тоже. Родители мне испортили этим всю жизнь. В школе в начале нулевых была группа ребят которые как-то пытались меня задеть и оскорбить именно то,что я нерусский. Плюс учителя некоторые имели не самые лучшие предрассудки ко мне. И до сих пор меня трясет что я ничего с этим не мог поделать и боялся как-то ответить и отомстить,потому что я знал что буду избит или у меня все время будут проблемы потом.Но это еще не все проблемы. В 8-ом классе были большие проблемы со старшим братом. Он часто оскорблял меня,любил запугивать,он старше на 6 лет и уже начал в России употреблять наркотики. Часто дома все сопровождалось скандалами с родителями и он оскорблял их также. Один раз все таки пытался драться с ним,но был избит и он мне в итоге разбил глаз и я неделю не ходил в школу.
Родители почему-то встали на его сторону. Мне и до этого момента и после всегда было стыдно приводить кого-то домой и вообще развился комплекс серьезный связанный с этим.Очень жаль что на тот момент я не воспринял это всерьез,ведь мужчина который не может постоять за себя - вырастет неудачником как правило и с комплексами.Что и произошло. Мать заставляла ходить в музыкальную школу,за любые попытки прогуливать или отлынивать от эиого,был наказан каждый раз - ругали,не давали играть в компьютер и всячески пытались порицать за поведение,хотя я всегда говорил матери что мне это не нужно и это не мое.В обычной средней школе я учил только то что нравилось,а то что было неинтересно не особо пытался учить - так тройки были.
В 2004 году мы переехали в Канаду. Денег не было. Родители продали две квартиры. Из-за нехватки денег в 15 лет пошел работать. За 7 лет сменил наверно 5 работ,денег ни на что не хватало.Это были очень тяжелые времена и я понимал что надо в новой стране добиваться каких-то высот.Я сразу попал в школу и новая среда казалось для меня большим шоком. Я внутри был слегка подавлен и неуверен,с новыми людьми я тогда уже тяжело сходился. Нашел русскоязычную компанию. Этим ребятам было на пару лет больше. Они пригласили выпить, я часто любил тусоваться с ними потому что мне было 16 лет и я чувствовал себя взрослым - там можно было покурить и выпить. Потом пробовал покурить травку там же. Это было неплохое время в начале,ребята показались мне настоящими друзьями учитывая что в Москве хороших друзей было может 1-2. Общение вроде хоть и шло,но про себя я боялся рассказывать особо. Они первое время не знали что я даже не совсем русский. Там я так же как и во дворе в году 96 почувствовал себя слабаком. Еще в те года я понимал что у меня есть молодость чтобы совершать ошибки и проводить время не дома,о будущем я не думал потому что думал что жизнь очень долгая. Хоть я и выпускался с последнего года школы,вел я себя довольно свободно,мог не появляться дома 3-5 дней чтобы не терпеть издевки и насмешки брата,пресс со стороны родителей. Я довольно часто начал выпивать и курил одну за другой. Общаясь с этими ребятами я всеравно понимал насколько у меня не хватает смекалки или воображения чтобы пошутить в ответ или быстро ответить на какую-то шутку в свой адрес. Больше всего я боялся что меня будут опять подкалывать за происхождение,я всегда боялся когда ребята обсуждали какие-то шутки на нац почве.В Канаде очень много провинциалов и их манера общения сильно отличалась от московской,хотя что уже хуже чем нулевые года я не мог представить. Школа закончилась,пошел институт. Я устал от домашней тирании и уехал загород учиться в университете.Там учился и работал все время,ни друзей ни девушки.О девушках вообще мне снилось - нелюдимый,неуверенный,без денег,подавленный парень. Мне казалось нужно космические свойства нужно иметь чтобы соблазнить женщину.В Москве мне было 15 когда уехал - была только одна девушка в которую я влюбился.Но собственно у меня и сейчас через 10 лет ничего не изменилось.Тогда еще была проблема с весом. Вернулся из университета через год и отношения с матерью вроде уже были неплохие,мы часто общались и ходили пить кофе. Друзей у меня не было,с прежними я порвал связи.

----------


## DailyBrokenDream

Пошел во второй университет,понимал что жизнь бьет ключом для кого-то,мне надо что-то менять - не могу же я так жить дальше.Прошлое это прошлое. Надо что-то менять и срочно. Слабость слабостью,но может просто надо начать все с нового листа. Я в 2009 начал активно сидеть на диетах,бегать,отжиматься и пришел в ту форму которой раньше не мечтал. Тут я стал задумываться что нужно искать девушку,не быть же мне одному всю жизнь. Написал в группе местных русскоязных жителей Канады. Встретились,выпили пива,из всех начал плотно общаться только с одним парнем из Москвы. Мы делали тщетные попытки познакомиться,но это было очень сложно. Всетки неуверенность в общении с женским полом,нехватка денег,нету сьемной квартиры - все это очень мешало искать девушку для долгих отношений. В 2011 родители познакомили с красивой девушкой знакомых которая мне очень понравилась,но после того как мы несколько раз пообщались я возможно уже попал в ее дружескую зону и она была очень удивлена тем,что я был влюблен в нее. Она не ожидала - я на эмоциях написал ей письмо и она мне ответила что ей это неинтересно. Мне было 22 - не было машины,денег больших,обычный парень - еще наполовину нерусский. Эта проблема вообще появилась в 14-15 лет и серьезно засела во мне. Я начал читать кучу статей про межрасовые браки и детей. Там я выяснил что у меня большие проблемы с нервной системой и психикой вообще. Плюс я автоматом ставил себя ниже русских ребят - они мне казались такими сильными,волевыми,готовыми на какие-то поступки чего я не имел.С отцом на национальной почве были стычки не раз,один раз даже ушел из дома. Мне никогда не нравился его менталитет. Он до ужаса всегда навязывал свое мнение,был жаден и не пытался услышать своих детей.Я развил только большие комплексы. Плюс неопытность в половой близости только висела как домоклов меч. Все это грузило меня,но не так как сейчас. Я думал 22 - еще молодой,может мой день еще придет.Хотя тогда бывали дни и я терял веру в будущее. Что еще больше напрягало это то,что родители продали последнюю квартиру в Москве не оставив фактически никакого наследства и получив огромные деньги,которые они толком не вложили никуда. При этом я ни копейки не получил с этого. Все время какая-то пахотьба на дядю за копейки без личной жизни,без нормальных увлечений,без денег,без возможности увидеть наконец мир. 
В 2012 году я поменял специальность с бесполезной гуманитарной на техническую. Тут мне повезло,колледж дал неплохую стипендию и я переехал из дома в сьемный подвал. Домашняя тирания закончилась во второй раз.Дома мне намекнули что либо ты платишь нам за комнату,либо ищи жилье.Конечно я выбрал второе.Все свободное время пил пиво с друзьями ,сидел за компьютером,читал книги и играл на гитаре время от времени. Тут я получил звонок что меня зовут на интервью в армию. Это был неплохой опыт и вообще много интересного было. Я в компании чувствовал себя не в своей тарелке,поэтому там от ворот поворот. Был как-то сам по себе. На сэкономленные деньги сьездил посмотрел первый раз в жизни Европу в 24 года. В армии придумывал какие-то нелепые отмазки что у меня есть девушка,самому было смешно. 

И вот последние годы уже после 2012,все как-то одинаково совсем до безобразия. То ли кризис какой-то,то ли что. Нужна помошь серьезная. Сижу на антидепрессантах... Живу один полтора года,после окончания колледжа работаю,платят не ахти. Не хватает особо на какие-то вещи. А ведь хотелось и машину и одеваться круто. 
Депрессия со мной,никуда не делась,а только еще усугубилась. Все время с 2014 это как один год. Все стало обыденным. Сделал разрешение на оружие... Не могу я быть неудачником вечно. Просыпаюсь с жуткими мыслями - как после проигранного поединка. Поединок этот жизнь. И неужели мне вот так было уготовано или просто это от комплексов каких-то. Что это за жизнь. Семья моя никак мне не помогала,все делал сам. А толку - всеравно щас у разбитого корыта. Ни друзей нормальных,ни семьи,ни удовольсвтвия. Почему я появился на этот свет? Чтоб страдать. За 29 лет 3 свидания - не густо. Причем обычные ребята,пару моих друзей нашли девушек. Не могу понять что такого эти девушки в них нашли если эти друзья от меня несильно отличаются.Они не миллионеры,не актеры и не медийный личности. Был как-то в Германии,поехал к проститутке, на первый раз,даже не хватило духа - на полпути вышел из поезда. После этого был готов провалиться под землю и так каждый раз когда в какой-нибудь компании обсуждают секс или девушек. Да,возможно я и сам виноват,но обстоятельства тоже довольно сильно повлияли на меня. Думаю закончить это скоро,но страшно. Не хочется быть инвалидом. 
А ведь у кого-то жизнь интересная с эмоциями и впечатлениями.Но сейчас мне все равно. Я не знаю как быть - все потеряно. Мне столько лет и я даже не знаю как жить - убить себя хочется,но страшно. А жить так вхолостую надоело. Быть слабаком по жизни это позор. Часто еще мечтал что если я был бы полноценно русским,я бы стопроцентов общался бы со всеми с кем только мог бы и ходил бы на тусовки.

Помогите,как быть.

----------


## tempo

Ежеразбитаямечта, ещё не прочитав твой боольшой пост, скажу:

ежедневно умирать и начинать сначала, сохраняя, тем не менее, память о всех прошлых маленьких 24-часовых жизнях - хороший подход.

Если относиться к каждому мгновению с вниманием - как много происходит за день.

Мечта буддиста ) ты рождаешься с памятью о всех прошлых жизнях.

----------


## Aare

Слушай, тебе б психолога хорошего. У тебя заморочек на целый товарный поезд.

----------


## bee

короче, дружбы нет, каждый просто заполняет свободное время друг друга, так что и не пытайся ее искать...в тебе есть все то, что тебе нужно, отпусти общество нахуй, в нем нет ничего интересного............с сексом, конечно, беда у тебя....обязательно перебори себя и сходи к проституткам..не бойся, они не кусаются( хотя, если попросишь :Smile: ) там атмосфера располагает чувствовать себя не изгоем, никто там тебя не упрекнет за то, что ты нерусский......начни хотя бы с этого - срочно к проститукам, а уж потом может быть и извечный поиск дружбы отпустит, когда секс будет :Big Grin:

----------


## ReXU_Panda

Национальность большой роли не играет. У меня был друг с которым я познакомился в интернете, и он был армянином. Его тоже задирали в школе из-за иной национальности, но он смог вовремя исправить свою ситуацию, записавшись на бокс, что ему сильно помогло стать более уверенным в себе. В остальном, могу сказать следующее: твой возраст - это не приговор. У тебя жизнь ещё пойдет в гору, и лучше поздно, чем никогда. Не стоит зацикливаться на типичных мирских мелочах вроде секса, дружбы, тачек и прочего, ибо это мелочи, маленькие радости жизни. Лучше начать мечтать об большем, поставить перед собой чоткую цель, и медленно, но уверенно идти к ней. Чтобы стать более уверенным в себе, многого не надо, нужно поменять перспективу своего мировоззрения, начав смотреть на жизнь под нужным углом, и тогда всё начнет получаться. Ведь всё зависит не от бога, не от судьбы, и прочего, а от того, как ты смотришь на мир.

----------


## DailyBrokenDream

> Слушай, тебе б психолога хорошего. У тебя заморочек на целый товарный поезд.


 Я уже ходил к одному,он мне не помог особо.Все осталось как прежде.

----------


## DailyBrokenDream

> короче, дружбы нет, каждый просто заполняет свободное время друг друга, так что и не пытайся ее искать...в тебе есть все то, что тебе нужно, отпусти общество нахуй, в нем нет ничего интересного............с сексом, конечно, беда у тебя....обязательно перебори себя и сходи к проституткам..не бойся, они не кусаются( хотя, если попросишь) там атмосфера располагает чувствовать себя не изгоем, никто там тебя не упрекнет за то, что ты нерусский......начни хотя бы с этого - срочно к проститукам, а уж потом может быть и извечный поиск дружбы отпустит, когда секс будет


 Не поверишь,я в 2016 поехал в Германию к проституткам,там легально и выбор есть. Был страх просто ехать туда и как оно все будет.
Я суицид и хочу совершить потому что если кто-то узнает что все так ужасно,мне почти 30,но так дни бесцельно в одиночестве пролетают. А что,если я сьезжу к проституткам,я соазу стану уверенней?

----------


## tempo

А как твои фото оценивают в инете? Ты вообще пробовал знакомиться там?

Может, тебе к фотографу хорошему, а не к психологу..?
Собственное удачное фото очень повышает самооценку.

----------


## DailyBrokenDream

Немного пробовал,без результата. Боязнь новых людей. Три свидания провел,но там без вариантов. Не было опыта,говорили о том о сем,но понятно такой заинтересованности не видел в своей персоне.

----------


## bee

уверенней ты нихуя не станешь, но голова, постоянно забитая отсутствием секса, не может трезво оценивать общество и свое положение в нем, и  думать ни в каком другом русле, кроме как - я хочу трахаться, но я никому не нужен...чо же делать, бла-бла-бла :Stick Out Tongue:  и обязательно после сеанса возьми бутылочку и, сидя где-нибудь на лавочке, попытайся посмотреть на мир другими глазами - самодостаточными

----------


## tempo

Повесь на сайте знакомств грязное объявление типа "Срочно требуется партнёр для изучения новой позы "мышка и две норки"
))
Пи..сексуалистов мужского пола отсеешь, и в путь ) кто-то да найдётся )

Хотя, оно тебе вообще надо?

----------


## DailyBrokenDream

> уверенней ты нихуя не станешь, но голова, постоянно забитая отсутствием секса, не может трезво оценивать общество и свое положение в нем, и  думать ни в каком другом русле, кроме как - я хочу трахаться, но я никому не нужен...чо же делать, бла-бла-бла и обязательно после сеанса возьми бутылочку и, сидя где-нибудь на лавочке, попытайся посмотреть на мир другими глазами - самодостаточными


 Отлично,я понял тебя. Но у меня один вопрос - постарайтесь ответить настолько искренне насколько считаете.То есть знаете выражение - сегодня первый день моей оставшейся жизни. Но прошлое при этом никуда не уходит,пока человечество не научится память стирать конечно. Допустим все пройзодет как ты говоришь,что-то поменяется,просто что-то...Но как думаешь можно ли в 29 полностью поменяться,стать позитивным,общительным,сломать прежние стереотипы,легко знакомиться и соблазнять симпатичных девушек?

----------


## tempo

или не отсеешь )))

----------


## trypo

начать соблазнять симпатичных девушек можно только методом тренировок :
 подкатил - получил отказ , подкатил - получил отказ ... подкатил - дала.

другого способа  - нет.

пс. подыхать от того , что не дают - так себе заморочка.

----------


## DailyBrokenDream

А где знания получить чтобы знать как вести себя

----------


## Кошка Василиса

В интернете. Гугл в помошь. Трагичная история, конечно. Многое, что с тобой случилось, теперь не исправишь.  У меня сложилось первое спонтанное впечатление, что тянешься к общению с русскими. Как  было в Москве, по старинке. Но ты уже полжизни провел в другой стране. В разнонациональной стране. Может уже пора начать общаться с местным населением?
А индианки тебе нравятся? Ты наверное беленький по сравнению с индусами, плюс в Канаде живешь... у тебя есть хороший шанс жениться на девушке из Индии с хорошим приданным  еще. Может тебя папашка кого-нибудь сосватать? Он сам из какого города будет?

----------


## DailyBrokenDream

Нет,меня с Азией ничего не связывает кроме фамилии. Менталитет не тот. Нравятся польки,немки,албанки,испанки,но никак думаю не смогу ужиться с кем-то из папиной страны.
Не такой я и темный,просто волосы темные,а так в жизни не скажешь что похож даже долю на турка,араба,индуса.... На испанца или итальяшку. То чтт к русским тянет и вообще к европе это логично. Не к китайцам же должно тянуть))
Страна богатая,работа есть,живут все в кредит,но делать нечего. Очень скучно тут. От этого и депрессия.
Просто я сам виноват во многом,я не спорю. У меня щас если ктото узнает что я депрессую так сиьно,могут настучать,отнимут лицензию на ружье и придется вены резать,а не стрелять в себя((

----------


## Кошка Василиса

Оба варианта не айс, так что можешь на них сразу забить. Я не говорю же, что тебя должно тянуть к китайцем. Ты же не в Китае.))
И я не говорю, что ты в чем-то виноват. В чем ты винишь себя? Ты довольно подробно описал свою жизнь, и лично я там не увидела твоей вины ни в чем. Наверное ты так подумал из-за того, что я написала, что «ничего не исправишь»? Ты и не должен ничего исправлять. А я выразилась не правильно, вернее было сказать, что многое за тебя решали другие, чем сильно повлияли на твое теперешнее состояние.

----------


## Кошка Василиса

Немки, испанки? Даааа, разница есть. А как же канадки?
Полькам ты вряд ли понравишься, не стоит с ними связываться. Заграницей ты для всех всегда будешь русским, а поляки русских не переносят просто. 
Если тебе нравятся европейки, то может стоит поехать в Европу поработать?

----------


## DailyBrokenDream

Не,по поводу вины,я подробно описал что сейчас я знаю как я бы сделал когда все двери были открыты. То что меня жизнь так потрепала я же говорю доля моей вины есть в том что я спустил все на тормозах.
Например когда в школе начали в 9 классе унижать просто на пустом месте,потому что нашли к чему прицепиться надо было тупо бить в морду и плевать чтобы было б. Зато себя бы сейчас уважал и все бы поняли что духа хватает.
Просто порой воспитание не то,чтобы воспитать мужика,воспиттывают в стиле аля "но он сказал плохое слово,ты ему в ответ тоже скажи". Самое худшее конечно когда в компании пытаются унизить и все шутки насчет тебя. Хотя в другой компании все вроде неплохо так,без оскорблений.
Ладно,это оффтоп. Я же говорю о том что жизнь долгая,я просто потерял уважение к себе что не нашел никого тогда когда это было проще. Потом много возможностей упущено в плане учебы,карьеры.

----------


## Кошка Василиса

Может и так, но нет смысла жалеть о прошлом. У многих оно не идеальное, но какое было, и не известно, какие шансы будут в будущем. А образование в жизни не основное. Главное - это связи. Если есть желание делать карьеру, то надо на них делать ставку. У вас, кстати, марихуану узаконили, и акции марихуано-производящих компаний растут. Можно в это вкладываться, к примеру. (Это про возможности карьеры). Эта область бизнеса, думаю, новая для всех. А как клеить девушек... ну вот пример: парень присылает смс вчера - сердечко. Я ему: «это что?» Он: «Валентина». Я угорела)))Знаю ведь небось всему телефонному списку разослал одинаковые смс, но все равно смешно))
Короче много ума не надо. Как там выше правильно писали: тебя в дверь, а ты в окно.

----------


## DailyBrokenDream

А у вас также присутствуют мысли о самоубийстве? Что вы делаете на этом форуме?

----------


## Кошка Василиса

Да присутствуют тоже. ((

----------


## DailyBrokenDream

Печально. Просто к чему эти шутки,мне от них ни тепло ни холодно. Лучше бы сказали,убейся наконец. Я себе вообще места не нахожу,как будто 
камень в душе. Вроде утром настроение ничего,но потом такая тяжесть за все. Самое страшное,смотрю на каждого второго,большинство неудачники как я. Стремно будет конечно убиться,но что делать. Значит так уж уготовано судьбой.

----------


## June

> Лучше бы сказали,убейся наконец.


 Если очень долго разглядывать эту страницу, то в самом верху, на жёлтом фоне, можно заметить надпись:




> бан за призывы к самоубийству, способы су, оскорбления, флуд и мат

----------


## Кошка Василиса

Про марихунну -это не шутка.  Я бы сама вложилась, еслибы в Канаде жила. Вижу в этом направлении перспективу неплохого заработка. 
Про Валентину, ну ты выше спрашивал, как клеить девушек. Может это уже не актульно?
Могу не отвечать в этой теме, если раздражаю. Могу сказать, убейся наконец, только не думаю, что тебе легче от этого станет. 
Или я слишком весело смотрюсь для суицидницы? Так могу сказать, что когда меня накрывает, я тут не пишу. И 2 попытки су есть в анамнезе.

----------


## melissa.maidwell

Привет Клим. Знаешь, я не буду тебя жалеть, я не буду на пару с тобой плакать, ты не достоин сочуствия и сострадания. 
А знаешь почему?! Потому что ты сопли на руку наматываешь как баба, сидишь и жалеешь себя и "хреновую" жизнь вокруг!
 Ах если бы я был русским! Если бы у бабки была бы писька, она была бы дедкой! 
Если бы я был полноценно русским! Так не на 100%ты родился русским! пора в 29 лет это уже осознать и принять как неизменный факт! ... 
То я бы 100% общался со всеми с кем только мог! Клим, ты что недозрелый 18ий мальчик?!
 Ты живешь в Канаде и там твоя полурусская национальность никому не интерестна! 
Ты и так можешь общаться с кем только пожелаешь. 
Ты ищешь оправдание самому себе - " вот если бы... тогда я герой. тогда я смогу. Правда? Да.
 Весь окружающий тебя мир почему то небезупречен, да, отец виноват тем что не русской нации,
 почему пара твоих друзей нашла девушек, а ты нет, почему кто то имеет свой бизнес, а ты должен за капейки всю жизнь на дядю работать,
почему у них есть дома, семьи и отдых за границей, а у тебя кукиш с маслом? Бедный, несчастный мальчик!
 Вот если бы ты был полноценным русским то ты бы общался с кем хотел и ходил на тусовки.. - мысли тупорылого дегенерата!
 Слышь, Вася, жить надоело говоришь? Так давай, иди с бакона вниз скоростным лифтом! Безпроигрышный вариант.
 Или очко слабо? Я тебе, Вася, одну мудрость скажу. Поймешь- будешь в шоколаде. Нет, ну и хрен с тобой...
 Чтобы в жизни что то иметь ( свой бизнес, семью, недвижимость, счет с 8ю нулями )-
 НАДО НОСОМ ЗЕМЛЮ РЫТЬ, НАДО ХАРКАТЬСЯ КРОВЬЮ ОТ БОЛИ, ТАК И ТОЛЬКО ТАК ДОБИВАТЬСЯ ЦЕЛИ, ПАДАТЬ, ВСТАВАТЬ И ИДТИ ДАЛЬШЕ ВАСЯ..

----------


## Lummi

> Не поверишь,я в 2016 поехал в Германию к проституткам,там легально и выбор есть. Был страх просто ехать туда и как оно все будет.
> Я суицид и хочу совершить потому что если кто-то узнает что все так ужасно,мне почти 30,но так дни бесцельно в одиночестве пролетают. А что,если я сьезжу к проституткам,я соазу стану уверенней?


 К феям можно конечно сходить, вот только эффективность такой "терапии" совсем небольшая, знаю и по опыту 
Никакой серьезной проблемы это не решит

----------


## DailyBrokenDream

Какое умный совет - землю рыть! Интересно как бы мы жили если все ему последовали бы. Ну я в принципе был готов к такому ответу.
Много воды,но чистокровным русским мне бы намного было б проще общаться и чувствовать себя в своей тарелке в русских тусовках.Ты же не я и мой опыт общения тебе неизвестен. Так с чего мысли тупого дегенерата? Если это даже не мысли,а факт.
Придирались все время откуда кто такой,особо не предьявляли,но неприятно просто. Не надо перевирать слова -я не говорил что мир небезупречен. Я сам писал что не отрицаю свою вину в случившемся,но есть такие вещи которые ты не можешь поменять.

----------


## DailyBrokenDream

По поводу "терапии", может и не решит,но страха не будет. А так может встретиться норм девушка,все до постели дойдет,а там хоть какие-то познания.

----------


## DailyBrokenDream

Сегодня всплыли мысли - а готов ли я взять свой Sig Sauer и выстрелить в голову. Сразу пошли сомнения,что я не успел,может стоит еще немного пожить совсем.
Охота посмотреть фильм Russian Hip Hop Beef, плюс я вложил в акции компании одной и должен получить деньги в декабре.
Были всетаки мысли сьездить перед суицидом в Европу на 10 дней - скажем развеяться. К проституткам сходить,покушать в хорошем ресторане,покататься на автобане.
Получается вроде и так все сложно и сдаюсь перед трудностями жизни.Ну а что делать - звезды не сошлись просто. Кто-то изначально сильней,уверенней и лучше справляется с тяготами жизни.

----------


## tempo

В том и заключается прелесть легкой надёжной смерти, что можно не спешить.
И опасность действовать под временным порывом, или в момент психологического вакуума. А поскольку таковой непременно случается рано или поздно, то ...

----------


## Aare

Расскажи в какие акции вложился

----------


## microbe

> В том и заключается прелесть легкой надёжной смерти, что можно не спешить.


 Всё верно *tempo*, как посмотрю всегда попадаешь в яблочко.

----------


## Кошка Василиса

Что за вложения такие, чтобы ждать до декабря? Лохотрон какой-то.

----------


## Aare

> Что за вложения такие, чтобы ждать до декабря? Лохотрон какой-то.


 С чего это ты взяла такое?

----------


## Кошка Василиса

> С чего это ты взяла такое?


 А какой смысл так долго ждать? Почему именно в декабре?

----------

